# Autoozero



## autoozero (Mar 25, 2020)

Just getting started here

I have St Aug in my front yard with a bit of Zoysia and my back yard is Zoysia with a bit of St Aug lol.

I started cutting the back at 1" this year with a reel mower.


----------

